
Of course NSA can crack crypto. Anyone can. The question is, how much? - ghosh
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/09/of-course-nsa-can-crack-crypto-anyone-can-the-question-is-how-much/
======
bjudson
I have to admit I've been a little surprised at the level of outrage about the
NSA on HN. Did no one think that the spy agencies of various governments were,
um, spying?

At the same time, there's been a lot hyperbole about what these revelations
actually mean. The fact is, we still don't really know, and a lot of innuendo
has led people to conclude things that in all likelihood aren't really true.

I certainly think we should scale back wiretapping powers and beef up
oversight, but to anyone who had bothered to look into what these agencies are
likely capable of doing, this shouldn't be a huge revelation.

